# Southern Ohio Bassmasters 2018 40 yr. Anniversay



## elite (Dec 16, 2015)

*Southern Ohio Bassmasters

Since 1978

New 2018 - 40 year anniversary
*
_ $25.00 membership per person, with a maximum of only 15 boats_

_
"FULL TIME MEMBERS ONLY"

We are very dependent on boaters/teams being consistant.

Saturdays Only!

If you sign up as a boater and bring a non member/partner, anytime during the year. A one time $25.00 membership fee to the boater will be charged.

Our intention is for fisherman that enjoy a small, competative group of passionate tournament fisherman who appreciate a good return on their entry fee. At each tournament, 100% of the entry fees are being divided amoung the top three weights, having more than 10 boats and two places between 5 and 10 boats including a big bass pot. We will hold the membership fees until the end of the season for a two day Classic tournament for twice the one day entry fee of $100.00. _

_


"*You must fish in eight scheduled tournaments to qualify to fish this Classic"*

Tournament fee, one day $50.00 per boat (15 -boats max.)



The Two Day Classic pay-out below will be higher and possibly having a fourth place pay-out, after all of the membership fees are included. 15 teams = $750.00 adding-$200.00 to 1st, 2nd &3rd place and $150.00 to 4th place.

*What club or championship has better odds for that much of a pay-out? *
_
*Single Day ------------------------------------Two day*
_* 15 Boats @$50.00...................................15 Boats @$100.00 
$300.00 1st.....................................................$890.00 1st
$170.00 2nd....................................................$300.00 2nd
$130.00 3rd....................................................$160.00 3rd
$150.00 Big Bass............................................$150.00 Big Bass
Lakes include:

Rocky Fork

East Fork

Brookville

Bischoff

Caesars Creek

Paint Creek

Ohio River

Cowen Lake
*_


----------



## elite (Dec 16, 2015)

We have ten people that are signed up! If we have more than 15, I will not turn any one down. There are a few out of the ten that will fish what they can. If you're one of them that can't make many. The same goes for you. I will not turn you away.
Our schedule will be designed around the USA Bassin schedule. We have quite a few that fish in that club. When their schedule is complete, then we'll assign ours.


----------



## elite (Dec 16, 2015)

What are you waiting for?


----------



## elite (Dec 16, 2015)

We're having a open single man "Black Friday" tournament at Rocky Fork Lake - North Shore ramp.
Starting at safe light, 7:00am-ish until 3:30pm. Sign in by 6:45 - $50.00 per boat $40.00 to the winning payout and $10.00 to big bass. Payout depending on total boats.
Remember this is not a team event.
Come on out and fish against some of the best fisherman in our area! FlW qualifier, OBN angler of the year, USA Bassin Championship qualifiers and more.


----------

